# Thumbs up for Greenwich!!



## galaxy (28 July 2012)

Had a brilliant day. The over ground services from Waterloo were great and there were loads if volunteers to direct you from the station (who were on serious happy pills! Lol!)

Flew through security who were very thorough and organised as well as polite and friendly!!

The place is stunning!! XC was great. Oh, and there were plenty of loos!


Only 'issue' we had were the long queues for water fountains! We had seen you can take empty bottles in so we did, but water pressure was rubbish, so queued for nearly 30 mins in the lunch break.

Also heard around us that they had run out off sandwich type food by late morning! That did not include the burger/ hog roast type places on the xc though. They were fine. We took our own food in and noone questioned it.

All in all a great day. Everyone very happy (incl the LOCALS outside the park!) I was certainly impressed with the efficiency.


----------



## acw295 (28 July 2012)

Excellent, glad it went well. We are off there tomorrow 

How long did it take you to get from station to inside venue? I'm coming in to Greenwich station. Hoping not to miss Zara!


----------



## galaxy (28 July 2012)

10 min walk and then only a few minutes through security. Was sooooo easy!


----------



## Tnavas (28 July 2012)

So envying you all in London - the stadium looks amazing and they were telling us that not a post was sunk into the ground - everything is sitting on the surface.

Have turned nocturnal for 16 days so that I can watch the Olympics.

Seen our local heroes Eric and Hamish steam ahead of the others in the rowing. Mark Todd is also one of our locals too so have special fingers crossed for his success.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (28 July 2012)

Brilliant. Thats so nice to hear.

 Big thumbs up to the designers of Greenwich, competitors and horses reportedly very impressed and happy.


----------



## LizzieJ (28 July 2012)

We went on the clipper, 10 mins into stadium  had a very good day bar the horrendous queues for food! There just weren't enough places really especially as so many ran out  I haven't found London especially busy but the atmosphere is fab  Guess Monday will be the first test with commuters and games people! The xc does look amazing  I am back tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Lami (28 July 2012)

It sounds fantastic. Looked amazing on tv. Thanks for letting us know about the food situation, will take sarnies and snacks for sj day. Do they do programmes? Are these daily or for the whole 4 days?


----------



## galaxy (28 July 2012)

The program from what I saw was not equine specific. You're better off buying a horse and hound before you go!


----------



## Marydoll (28 July 2012)

Ooh im getting so excited now, going down on monday for the eventing sj and medal ceremony ..... Cant wait


----------



## Lami (28 July 2012)

galaxy said:



			The program from what I saw was not equine specific. You're better off buying a horse and hound before you go! 

Click to expand...

Already have H&H!! Been following the tests and checking out the riders and recording scores whilst watching on tv. Am i sad?!


----------



## ihatework (28 July 2012)

Have had a great day! Can only re-iterate how smooth transport and security has been. But would stress the lack of available water without long queues, same goes for food. My advice is bring your own food and as soon as you get into venue queue for water and get enough to last you the day.

Very disappointed there are no equine programmes, big mistake I think. Take your H&H.


----------



## teapot (28 July 2012)

Can't wait for Tuesday  

Re the whole programme thing - I don't think they do them for Olympic events (of any sport) to be honest...


----------



## galaxy (28 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Can't wait for Tuesday  

Re the whole programme thing - I don't think they do them for Olympic events (of any sport) to be honest...
		
Click to expand...

No, I think it siad "Day 1" on the front.  From what Iwas told it ad half a page about Mary King and that was it.

They were printing off running orders, but not any people had them and people kept asking to look at my map from H&H of the XC!  There were big sigs up, but nne that you couldwalk round with.


----------



## Sleighfarer (28 July 2012)

I also had a great day and walked the course afterwards. Also walking the course were Zara, Tina, and Lucinda Green (not all together). The German horses were out having a pick at the grass (is that allowed  ?) and Jennie Loriston Clarke was chatting to a soldier and a navy girl. 

Was hugely impressed with the security and the volunteers (they were so thrilled to be shepherding real people). 

A lot of people seemed to be under the impression that you weren't allowed to take food in at all. One woman flatly refused to believe me when I said you could. I got my tub of pasta in no problem. She informed me it must have "slipped through". 

Biggest problem for me was the sun.


----------



## galaxy (28 July 2012)

Seafarer said:



			I
A lot of people seemed to be under the impression that you weren't allowed to take food in at all. One woman flatly refused to believe me when I said you could. I got my tub of pasta in no problem. She informed me it must have "slipped through". 

Biggest problem for me was the sun.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we got some surprised looks too.  The security man opened our bag and said "oh it's food", so I guess not many people had brought.....  But he didn't care.  We took (for me and OH) 2 sandwiches, 2 wraps, pack of pork pies, few packets of crisps and bag of sweets.

Also have to add, seeing as the armed forces being used has been all over the press they seemed to be having a great time and were chatting away to everyone


----------



## LizzieJ (28 July 2012)

Yes, the forces were fab and did a great job of being cheerful and didn't make it seem threatening at all


----------



## Nicnac (28 July 2012)

Cannot wait until tomorrow  (even though it's the cheap seats up in the clouds!)


----------



## Lami (28 July 2012)

Nicnac said:



			Cannot wait until tomorrow  (even though it's the cheap seats up in the clouds!)
		
Click to expand...


Once you're in you could go sit in an expensive empty seat!!


----------



## galaxy (28 July 2012)

Lami said:



			Once you're in you could go sit in an expensive empty seat!!
		
Click to expand...

May have looked like it on the tele, but apart from one area that was reserved for team members, there were no empty seats.  People were spending time walking the xc and being choosy about who they watched.


----------

